# Old Age homes?



## ramkrish1100 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi friends. This is Ramakrishnan.

Here I have place one question about our elder parents. 

Suppose if you are going to out of state or country from your home for the reason of job. So there is your parents stay alone. In that situation you make a decision put your parents in old age homes. This is the right one or not?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Could be right or wrong, depends on the needs of you and your parents. 

Is it right to take on responsibility for caring for elderly parents when you may nit have the capability to do so. Is it right your parents be cared by people with specific training and experience that enables them to do it correctly. 

Is it better that the medical staff needed will be right there instead of a phone call or drive away. 

Is it right that they and you may have substandard living due to reduced income as you need to spend time caring 1-1 instead of working. 

Is it right that there may be risks associated with leaving them alone which coukd result in ill health.


----------



## aditivedpathak (Dec 30, 2014)

Take care our parent is possible out of state or country. If current situation of our family is not good then family is most important rather than job.


----------

